# WHAT WAS YOUR FIRST EVER CAR?



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

AND...
*
...what was the most embarrassing thing you did to it?*

Mine was a 1985 Toyota Mr2 (It was 11 years old when I bought it for Â£2500 with 120k miles on the clock).

Most embarrassing things were a big Pioneer sticker on the rear window and spray-painting half of the cabin silver!


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I had a Ford Contour(basically a UK Mondeo). Not a bad car...actually had a lot of fun with it! Can't think of anything embarrassing i DID to the car but can think of some embarrassing moments I had in the car...hehe :roll:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

My own first car was a ford Ka, which handled a damn sight better than you'd ever expect... the first car I spent much time in was my dad's mondeo though.

C


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

A red Mk4 Escort popular plus with FOUR gears 

Most embarrassing thing I did to it?? ahem... fitted beaded seat covered (I drove from Germany to UK very regular and kept getting a bad back - honest)


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

doh double post


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

first car was a 1985 vw jetta 15 years ago  great car cant complain for a first car, did everything i needed to and looked ok too.

Most embarassing thing was my next car, mk2 golf gti 8v and i stuck a massive prodigy sticker across the back window :E, although it did match the helios blue colour of the car (like that made it any better!)


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

My first one was a 1953 Hillman Minx (column change) Â£40.  Passed my test in it.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

scouserpc said:


> My first one was a 1953 Hillman Minx (column change) Â£40.  Passed my test in it.


Jesus.... You sure you should still be driving at your age? :wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

A Black Ford Fiesta 1.4sport

Nippy ;-)


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine was a 1978 vw golf in silver , i made it a golf gti lookalike


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Evil Delboy Dastardly, :evil:

I'm only 61, still got all my own hair and teeth (I wish) :wink:

Still not the worst car I ever had that honour is reserved for a Morris Marina


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a silver Austin Mistero (can't remember how to spell it) It was bloody awful, I lierally never knew wether I would arrive at my destination.
the most embarrasing thing I ever did in it was drive it.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

A chocolate brown mini metro A reg.

Blew the engine up within 3 months of having it driving down the A5 in 3rd gear doing 70 miles an hour - forgot to change into 4th as was busy gassing to my girly friends with the stereo blaring  Oil light came on, limped the car to the garage and poured a ton of oil in it and got it home.

Dad thought that the car I'd bought was a pup and he dragged the car back to the stealer and demanded it be fixed - they replaced the engine and all I had was a bill for the oil.

To this day some 20 years on he still doesn't know what I really did and I just don't have the heart to confess


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

smartartkid,

Like the new avatar 

I think it was a Maestro, yup another BL dog.


----------



## anTThonyT (Feb 10, 2008)

A 1962 Triumph Herald. 1 owner from new who had it 13 years I thought it was the dogs.

Worst one was a Wartburg


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

A one litre Corsa MK3 (2001), nothing embarrasing apart from the 0-60.


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

Learned to drive in a Datsun 180Y Bluebird, first car of my own was a 1976 Ford Fiesta 1.1L in Hearing Aid Beige. Blew up that bad boy on the M55 one day and arrived home with a Ford Fiesta 0.55L.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

scouserpc said:


> smartartkid,
> 
> Like the new avatar
> 
> I think it was a Maestro, yup another BL dog.


Cheers Scouser, thought I'd better change the avatar to stop all those whingers that were complaining before!  So scribbled that.


----------



## Poddyus (Feb 15, 2008)

A Beige Ford Cortina 2.0 Ghia.....with red interior!!!..oh dear!!
I thought it was the 'bees knees' at the time...


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

1978 Ford Fiesta 1.1L Mk1 in a chocolate brown colour with two tone brown interior :roll: Think it was a special edition called Sandpiper or something similar


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

1971 Lada 1101 Cheburashka hatchback 897cc engine.

Fitted later 1100cc engine - 55BHP

Sprayed it Mauve and ironed on a tiger print vinyl roof.

Had Esso tiger in your tank tail hanging from filler cap!

:lol:


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

1966 Vauxhall Viva....hit a 266 bus on Willesden High Road


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

1976 MkII Escort 1.3GL daftest thing was changing the steering wheel and not tightening the bolts up


----------



## phew (Jun 19, 2007)

1.1 XN Blue Pug 106 - P reg .... Â£2500


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

C reg Metro City 1.0 which I drove after passing at 17 in 1995. Dad bought it for Â£700, drove for a year then 1 day before insurance ran out someone ran into the back of it - which wrote it off. Got Â£1,700 insurance payout which was I a result considering I was gonna send it to the scrap yard before the crash for Â£25  Stopped driving for the next 4 years at Uni but pissed the compensation money away in no time [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

scouserpc said:


> Evil Delboy Dastardly, :evil:


Hi Scouserpc.

I have just nicked upstairs in between Sopranos episodes (i'm addicted!) and read the first part of your post. It's give me my first real laugh all day.

Don't know why (im 3/4 thru a bottle of red!). But I can just imagine an extermely indignant expression on your face as you wrote that.

Obviously you know that I was joking with my previous comment of course!

Cheers

Evil Delboy Dastardly!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Mustard coloured mini van.
Used to abandon it outside pubs without fear of damage or theft.
(Used to start it with a screwdriver)
Mods included roof rack, wheels painted in aluminium paint, aerial but no stereo and go faster holes in one of the wheel arches that used to let carbon monoxide from the leaking exhaust into the cab.

Traded it for a beach buggy bodykit which i left in the garden so long my mother started growin plants in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Evild Derboy said:


> scouserpc said:
> 
> 
> > Evil Delboy Dastardly, :evil:
> ...


Just to make you jealous, im off to New York the end of next month and im doing the Soprano's tour.
http://www.nytix.com/GuidedTours/TVLoca ... ranos.html

A few lads on this forum have been and said it was brilliant.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hillman Imp (1966) most embarassing thing was me thinking it was actually better than a Mini 

(Well it WAS quicker when it worked)


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Hillman Imp (1966) most embarassing thing was me thinking it was actually better than a Mini
> 
> (Well it WAS quicker when it worked)


LOVED that hinged rear window ..... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > scouserpc said:
> ...


Well F**K YOU!!!!

nah just kidding. Im going to the states next year for my honeymoon and new York is def on the agenda. Didnt know therfe was aSopranos tour. Will def be looking into that! Cheers for lettin me know.

Hope you have a good time.............Ya Bastart Ye!!! :lol:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

RS2000 - twin webber carb - competition gearbox & clutch - Yokohamas - Janspeed exhaust. Ace. Only rear wheel drive i've ever owned, should do it again some day.


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > scouserpc said:
> ...


Hope the bottle of red did the 'trick' 

Just got back from a night out celebrating my sisters birthday, beer, wine and champagne .....................what was this thread all about :? :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

BobFat said:


> RS2000 - twin webber carb - competition gearbox & clutch - Yokohamas - Janspeed exhaust. Ace. Only rear wheel drive i've ever owned, should do it again some day.


Proper car, always wanted one.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

The first quick car I drove was a Sierra spahirre Rs or something when I was 17, it was my dad's company car.

I remember going 70mph in 2nd.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikegtr (Jan 15, 2008)

1973 Ford RS2000 - Light Blue / Blue Decals - Magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

1972 Vauxhall Viva HC bought for Â£400 in 1980. By the time I had it 12 month I had replaced both the engine and gearbox.

Best mod: A massive "Lombard RAC Rally" sticker across the bootlid 



mikegtr said:


> 1973 Ford RS2000 - Light Blue / Blue Decals - Magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would still love one of these, but prefer white with blue decals


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> BobFat said:
> 
> 
> > RS2000 - twin webber carb - competition gearbox & clutch - Yokohamas - Janspeed exhaust. Ace. Only rear wheel drive i've ever owned, should do it again some day.
> ...


Agreed, but I prefer the RS 1600 Mexico. My boss had one which I got to flash around in when I was 18


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > BobFat said:
> ...


Signal Orange, with the "Mexico" decals?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

spook said:


> Signal Orange, with the "Mexico" decals?


That would be the mk2 which was not a true Mexico. Only an AVO Mexico can be regarded as a true Mexico.


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> spook said:
> 
> 
> > Signal Orange, with the "Mexico" decals?
> ...


Oh gawd!........here we go again


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

A second hand Peugeot 106, piece of c**p! Most embarrising thing i did was misjudge a roundabout in the wet and drove straight over it instead of around it bursting my sump as well as various other parts in the process. Must have looked a right To***r


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ginger69 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > spook said:
> ...


Strang how mk1 is always the best 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> Strang how mk1 is always the best 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nah, not at all. I think most agree that the Golf *Mk2* was the best Gti :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go Escort Fans:

http://www.rsownersclub.co.uk/video/Lvx942j.wmv

Enjoy!


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Hillman Imp (1966) most embarassing thing was me thinking it was actually better than a Mini
> 
> (Well it WAS quicker when it worked)


Bloody ell!

Ages are showing :lol:

Mine was an E reg (whenever that was) Sunbeam Imp. 998 twin carb. Went like s*** off a shovel, or so I thought. It was faster than a mini revved to 7000 but the bastard wouldn't handle, bit like a shuttle cock, heavy end always wants to go first. I handled a lot better with a 3x2 concrete flag in the front though

Insurance was Â£36 fully comp

Wrote it off in a big shunt, somebody coming the other way turned right in front of me, I swerved, car went sideways and smacked him side on, passenger door to passenger door, as I bounced off the passenger door burst open and the girl next to me suddenly wasn't there. :!: 
She, fortunately, only had a broken collar bone. I say only, it still makes me shudder to think it could have been worse. The other driver was on his way home from the pub. Nuf said :evil:


----------



## docman (Feb 3, 2008)

polo variant 1998. Still missing its gearbox.

Camping van, the cheap way ...


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Here you go Escort Fans:
> 
> http://www.rsownersclub.co.uk/video/Lvx942j.wmv
> 
> Enjoy!


Great find Paul.... :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

BobFat said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go Escort Fans:
> ...


Glad you appreciate it buddy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I recall seeing a few Mk 1's at Sutton Park - Fantastic stuff


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

1982 Ford Fiesta 1.1L...what a weapon!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

1979 Polo.


----------



## dodgydave (Jan 31, 2008)

Vette- Chevette a 1256cc bad boy

Fitted a Cherry bomb exhaust and a twin choke Nikki carb -think they actually slowed it down


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Mini clubman ( the original version)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My very first car was a red MGA. I did nothing to it...except drive it every day  Luck had nothing to do with it; I worked my butt off to get it. Bought it from Remah Motors, Middlesbrough. 
NOT this one but the same as:









Joe


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

British racing green MK1 mini cooper bored to 1380, fast road cam etc etc

When ragging it you could get the wheels spinning in 3rd :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Y reg mk1 golf.
3 door, white, showroom immaculate.
4 gears and a great car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> My very first car was a red MGA. I did nothing to it...except drive it every day  Luck had nothing to do with it; I worked my butt off to get it. Bought it from Remah Motors, Middlesbrough.
> NOT this one but the same as:
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't they biodegradable :lol: :lol:


----------



## beano4477 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, first time posting on the forum, play nice I'm easily offended.

My first car was a vauxhall viva, hand painted sky blue with a red interior, worst thing I did in it was drive it??


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

beano4477 said:


> Hi, first time posting on the forum, play nice I'm easily offended.
> 
> My first car was a vauxhall viva, hand painted sky blue with a red interior, worst thing I did in it was drive it??


Vauxhall sodding Viva, Vauxhall Viva??? You're kidding right, what a fooking tosser. Who in the right mind would drive such a total bunch of ............................................................................................................................

Just kidding! Welcome to the forum


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

XR2 *mk1 *

1,750 x-flow, twin 40's mated with a 5sp box, wicked fun 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Fiat Punto...


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

a Mazda 1300 coupe


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

VW Polo 1.3 CL in Red (Breadvan style)


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

scouserpc said:


> Still not the worst car I ever had that honour is reserved for a Morris Marina


Guess what my first car was? :? 
A 1976 Morris Marina 1.7 Super Estate in sandglow (a dirty mustard colour) [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Showing my age now, first car was a 1964 Triumph Vitesse. Big straight 6 very easy to work on as it had a hinged front end! Far too many embarassing moments to pick one, and probably all best left consigned to history!


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

scouserpc said:


> My first one was a 1953 Hillman Minx (column change) Â£40.  Passed my test in it.


Bought it in 1964 . Mine was in Brilliant Black. :lol:


----------

